# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Rangehood noise levels

## birdy

cheers chefs... 
I'm about to buy a rangehood, maybe a Blanco BRU53X undercupboard type. 
I'm trying to get noise level data from Blanco, but in the meantime, what constitutes a quiet rangehood? In terms of dBA I mean? The data will be just numbers to me...

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
If you're worried about the noise i'd go to a showroom and get them to plug it in and run it on the highest setting, Quasair make a few good quality quiet undermount models.

----------


## jiggy

Don't know what  a rangehood's decibel level is . but for comparison an average kettle boils at 58 decibels.I had the noisiest kettle in the world and was researching last week.!!

----------


## birdy

okay, so, I'll take my kettle in to the showroom, plug it in... ummm. 
Thanks for the tips comrades.

----------


## jiggy

> okay, so, I'll take my kettle in to the showroom, plug it in... ummm. 
> Thanks for the tips comrades.

   NO when you get your decibel level you will have something to compare it to!!!!!! THANKS

----------


## brisrab

from the specs manual.
Fisher & Paykel models HC60(or 90)(or120)DCXB1 flat canopy rangehood. 
Noise Rating: speed 1...42 dba, air flow 438 (m3/hr)
                    speed 2...51 dba. ............615....
                    speeed3...60dba. ..............800....

----------


## birdy

I werent being facetious, I really do appreciate the tips!

----------


## president_ltd

you'll find that there's "rangehoods" then there's "rangehoods".
alas, going to a showroom to listen to them won't be helpful as its not likely they are plumbed in (i.e. ducting connected), so the characteristics of air movement & fan load will NOT be the same as what they may be at your house. 
you can certainly go on the data sheet dbA / m3/hr numbers but ideally you might find some friends/neighbours to go visit with different brands. 
what i can say is this: there's an Australian brand called Qasair that are the beez neez in rangehoods, its a bit pricey but its most definitely one of the quietest for the amount of air movement.  part of it is the type of motor they use. another part is the sheer surface area of the thing.
highly recommended. 
strongly recommend whatever you do, you vent to outside. minimizing the length of ductwork & bends as well as maximizing its size is key to good airflow & minimal noise. 
we have a Qasair rangehood that we added in a renovation a few years back.
whenever we do a cook-up with friends around, they're amazed at how quiet it is for the amount of smoke/smells its removing, so take that as a 'relative comparison' to presumably what they may have...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

This might help...  Decibel (Loudness) Comparison Chart 
Personally.....anything much over 45dB in a kitchen is bloody annoying.  Especially when it is in front of you at ear height. 
The Qasair ones work (and work well) but at a price.  Since most undercupboard rangehoods are actually known to be mostly useless in terms of doing the job for which they were designed whilst remaining somewhat attractive whilst the Qasair ones have a proven capacity as extractors...then it might actually be a price worth paying.  Qasair.com.au

----------


## Moondog55

Must be why I'm deaf, I'm sure industrial rangehoods are well over 90dB, you have to shout to be heard over them. I know I can shout at over 96dB / 1 meter reading

----------


## sundancewfs

Have a look at Classic Series :: Schweigen Silent Motors - Schweigen Rangehoods & Appliances
We are getting one of these for our kitchen. The motor is remote from the hood and very quiet, very very quiet!
Camberwell electrics seem to have some good pricing on these. Camberwell Electrics

----------


## birdy

Thanks for all the input. I've certainly heard that Quasair are excellent - but also that it costs heaps to get them installed as they have non-standard ducting... 
My brother has a Schweigen which he loves, but they vent up through the roof, which we can't do in that bit of the house... we need to vent through the wall behind the cabinets. 
Interesting chart SilentBut! 
I'm keeping an eye on the budget, but will seriously consider stumping up for a Quasair as it seems so hard to road test them...I hate buying electrical goods!

----------

